# Old SKOOL Tempers.. Raise Your Hands!



## DAZA (Dec 21, 2014)

I am curious to know after all these years GBATemp has been running how many old skool members are still hanging around, from the birth of the site to the first take over.. 

I know we all used to have member numbers but its since been replaced with when we joined.. so feel free to post, be nice to see who is still active after all these years!


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 21, 2014)

Still going strong here!


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm still here too!


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 21, 2014)

Same here still reading daily, since the start till now.
(Yeah i know it says 2005, but i lost my login and pass and then it wanted to use another nick so i reregistered  )


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 21, 2014)

I was Soplox


----------



## Smash Br0 (Dec 21, 2014)

I've been here a few years now, but not half as long as the real old school 'Tempers.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 21, 2014)

never left. i visit everyday. love gbatemp


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 21, 2014)

Old school gbatemp let me go off the deep end, unlike neonanny gbatemp


----------



## Issac (Dec 21, 2014)

Still going strong! Though I was hanging out more on the IRC than the forum, before signing up. My member name even comes from the (old) GBAtemp IRC when a member failed when he tried to correct my screen name (which didn't need correcting). LSSSCRULES -> lssscrules -> lsssc -> Member thinking lower case L was upper case I, and that I was a fan of Golden Sun (Isaac) so he corrected me and said "You typo'd your name, it's supposed to be Issac". And there it was! 



DAZA said:


> *I know we all used to have member numbers* but its since been replaced with when we joined.. so feel free to post, be nice to see who is still active after all these years!


We still have member numbers, though they're hidden  If you click on a profile and go to that profile page (not just the pop up) the number is in the URL. Your member number is 1724. 
Mine's 22,068.
The latest member's: 358,313... That's 336,245 members AFTER me :o or 356,589 after YOU!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 21, 2014)

I was a lurker since 2006, didn't register until yeeeaaaarrrssss after that


----------



## migles (Dec 21, 2014)

wee need a new thread for old people complain how gbatemp turned! "back in my time, gbatemp had.... back in my time, gbatemp was..."

lets hear old folks stories


----------



## DAZA (Dec 21, 2014)

To be honest i didn't notice we still had our member numbers visible in any way... good to spot that...


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have been lurking since 2006 but never bothered to register until 2010, ah well, still, 9 years is a lot hahaha


----------



## Muskusrat (Dec 21, 2014)

Still present, not always active but who is


----------



## DAZA (Dec 22, 2014)

very true, i'm the same... just nice to see there are some still around from the get go!


----------



## Blebleman (Dec 22, 2014)

Old-timer chiming in!
Back when Thug and Tempest Stormwind were here all the time...

Edit : How could I forget Shaun!


----------



## Rayder (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey man, the only reason I didn't register on this site earlier is because I didn't know about it.

The only reason I'm not really active anymore is because real life has taken priority.


----------



## redact (Dec 22, 2014)

supsup. still browsing daily, just not posting as often
lurker since ~05, joined a few years later


----------



## yusuo (Dec 22, 2014)

Old skool member here, been around alot longer than the join date, blame lurking for that unfortunate happenstance


----------



## purupuru (Dec 22, 2014)

For me finding Temp coincided with the release of the M3 perfect. "Put the files in the root dir? What the hell is a root directory!" Thanks Temp for getting me though those hard times.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 22, 2014)

migles said:


> wee need a new thread for old people complain how gbatemp turned! "back in my time, gbatemp had.... back in my time, gbatemp was..."
> 
> lets hear old folks stories


 

Less anti-piracy white knights.

F2A users telling everyone pogoshell was the best thing ever and they didn't need rtc.

Otherwise much the same.


----------



## dekuleon (Dec 22, 2014)

My first account was from 2006 I think, then I lost it and created this new one.


----------



## Dan1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Back in my day GBAtemp was all about, my xgflash cart wont work and IRC chat room and gba game release info.

And on the front page they had the same info about the last dumped gba rom for years!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 22, 2014)

Been around since 03 but didn't create my account until 06.
Still lurk here every day but and my activity kinda goes up and down.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been a lurker since '05. Decided to actually join in '09. The guides/posts here were so helpful with my Wii and Supercard DSOne


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm going to assume 5 years doesn't make me an old-skool temper yet


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 22, 2014)

I even remember, me downloading scene releases of GBA rom dumps from gbatemp 
(You can't do that anymore, so newcommers, don't ask  )


----------



## roastable (Dec 22, 2014)

Maybe not too old (I lurked for a while before making an account), but I remember the shenanigans of monkat.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 22, 2014)

I stayed for the GBA rom downloads. Stayed because I had tons of PC problems at the time.


----------



## drabag (Dec 22, 2014)

Am I the oldest for now ?


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been here for a while (user since late 2010 but lurker since early 2009) but not nearly as "oldskool" as the majority of the posters in this thread


----------



## Klx5 (Dec 22, 2014)

still here since 07


----------



## prowler (Dec 22, 2014)

i joined for psps and all the current psp forums back then was run by elitists. all hail sony.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 22, 2014)

'09 here, not too old school but still.


----------



## Fusion (Dec 22, 2014)

Im a old schooler here, but just lurk here now....besides this post to make this statement lol

Ahh them were the good old days of the internet with less BS from govs,trolls & eskimo's


----------



## nilfisk (Dec 22, 2014)

Lurking around forever. Finally joined in 2006. Still took until 2014 for my first forum post (I am quite active in other boards though)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 23, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm going to assume 5 years doesn't make me an old-skool temper yet


 
July 2009 master race  



I lurked for a bit back in 06 or so, didn't make an account until 2009 when I asked about...stuff or something.


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 23, 2014)

Please bring back AskGBAtemp.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Dec 23, 2014)

Well not sure what you consider old school or not. I've been on the site since 2007 I believe. I remember having a DSOneI as my flashcart at the time. Never got the DS early enough to get an original R4. The most obscure flashcart I've owned was an N-Card which unlike most others did not use MicroSD. It had built-in storage. It worked great until the battery inside it failed. The design it used to maintain game saves was flawed and was the only draw back to that device. Kinda wish I still owned it. I made a pretty neat theme for the menu.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 23, 2014)

09 here, not very old school but it feels like forever


----------



## VashTS (Dec 23, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm going to assume 5 years doesn't make me an old-skool temper yet


 

My thoughts too..  

oh well i still feel old skool.


----------



## Issac (Dec 23, 2014)

What about old skool tempers who are still really active?  with, like, 3,500+ posts?

I remember a trio of moderators who were fun, very elitist and were banned for being dicks. I remember fighting with them, and I remember suggesting a rule fix that after some hate and bashing went through. (Puck The Joker, Luse... and who was the third one, Luse's lover?)

I remember all the start page evolutions, with the release boxes that later became small modules with releases for different systems, and then disappeared. I remember G-Online that came and went. I remember the list on the left side of the home page that listed each member who had a birthday today. 

I remember the EZF-Advance review by Opium in September '04, which led to me buying my first flashcart (yeah, flashcart, not flashcard! )

I remember the birth of hrth  , I remember bonemonkey fucking around, I remember the smurf-censoring. 

I remember all the waves of poké-flooding... And when everyone was freaking out with Boktai.

But most of all, I remember the love and the community.


----------



## owlman (Dec 23, 2014)

think i had this account since i was 13 wtf

i was actually 12 my birthday was the smash release date 11/21


----------



## CheatingSoi (Dec 23, 2014)

Ha that's pretty insane. I had my account when I was 15 (22 now). I never thought about it before until I saw your post. It's odd how I don't use it much but always do find myself checking back occasionally.


----------



## DAZA (Dec 23, 2014)

Blebleman said:


> Edit : How could I forget Shaun!


 
its always easy to forget shaun but never easy to forget shauns mum... hahaha



Issac said:


> What about old skool tempers who are still really active?  with, like, 3,500+ posts?
> 
> I remember a trio of moderators who were fun, very elitist and were banned for being dicks. I remember fighting with them, and I remember suggesting a rule fix that after some hate and bashing went through. (Puck The Joker, Luse... and who was the third one, Luse's lover?)
> 
> ...


 

see.... not only are the old skool raising their hands... its comes with past memories.

i remember Shaun saying to me one day there is a site that had lots of info *cough* on the gba scene and that i should sign up and get involved... i left it for a long while but i gave in and became part of the community and i have met lots of great people on here and some real funny idiots that have been banned for stupid shit..

it takes me back and i still remember from the moment i was asked to join with a small community right up until now how gbatemp has evolved and the work that has gone in to it from behind the scenes from Shaunj66, Costello and a few others!!


----------



## Qtis (Dec 23, 2014)

Originally started browsing here back in 2006 or 2007 when the CycloDS Evo was released. Registered here around the time the CycloDS forums started going down to oblivion.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 23, 2014)

You can see your member number in your profile URL:  http://gbatemp.net/members/daza.1724/ ← 1724
I am number 25 and the oldest active member!


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 23, 2014)

Lurked ever since the day GBAtemp used to link ROM downloads.

Not as active though these days; still read the forums daily.


----------



## Issac (Dec 23, 2014)

T-hug said:


> You can see your member number in your profile URL:  http://gbatemp.net/members/daza.1724/ ← 1724
> I am number 25 and the oldest active member!


I already said that  haha
are you thug4l1f3? I got confused when people started changing their nick


----------



## flabulousfreddy (Dec 24, 2014)

I've been lurking since the days of the Dreamcast scene back in 2004-2005.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 5, 2015)

i remember some of these guys. I just came back tonight after loading up my dstwo. I have been off the ds scene for quite some time.


----------



## KidIce (Jan 5, 2015)

I suppose I'll sign in. Do I get a prize?


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 5, 2015)

I was just a lurker until 2006 and not sure what happened to my first account. Oh well.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 5, 2015)

Joined back during the og R4 era and its faulty download play.


----------



## dkrisna (Jan 5, 2015)

been lurking like forever, missed the release list though


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2015)

Man18 said:


> i remember some of these guys. I just came back tonight after loading up my dstwo. I have been off the ds scene for quite some time.


 
How the hell are you, manatee?

Also: it feels like I've been around a lot longer than 6-7 years....


----------



## KidIce (Jan 5, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Joined back during the og R4 era and its faulty download play.


 
This is GBATemp (GBA = Gameboy Advance) not DSTemp. GBA is the only thing that can be OG here. ;-)

Do you live in Casper or have you been to it by any chance? Not stalking you, just want to know how the town is doing.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 5, 2015)

KidIce said:


> This is GBATemp (GBA = Gameboy Advance) not DSTemp. GBA is the only thing that can be OG here. ;-)
> 
> Do you live in Casper or have you been to it by any chance? Not stalking you, just want to know how the town is doing.


Crappy as ever. Expanding like it's got nothing to lose... And it does!! 

To be fair I did have ez flash..


----------



## KidIce (Jan 5, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Crappy as ever. Expanding like it's got nothing to lose... And it does!!
> 
> To be fair I did have ez flash..


 
Thanks for that, even if it wasn't what I wanted to hear. I need to have a long talk w/ my father it seems, despite our ties, as I suspected, he should probably move. :-/

EZ Flash 3 or lower? ;-)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 5, 2015)

KidIce said:


> Thanks for that, even if it wasn't what I wanted to hear. I need to have a long talk w/ my father it seems, despite our ties, as I suspected, he should probably move. :-/
> 
> EZ Flash 3 or lower? ;-)


 
3..  Nah, Casper isn't doing THAT bad. Kinda icy right now. It IS expanding for the better... Crime isn't bad, and the economy is fair enough. I just don't like it.. Then again.. I want to go overseas..


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2015)

Lurker since 2004-2005, registered my first account in 2006, lost the pw in 2007 (my last login with that one was in 2008 though? wtf), registered this one and never left after that


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2015)

I think I was on the very tail end of what counts as old school. Late late 2007, looking for something more than just a datel games n music


----------



## Smuff (Jan 5, 2015)

I've been checking in daily for almost 9 years now - wow!
I rarely post nowadays. I've moved on.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 5, 2015)

I definitely lurked around myself quite a bit before actually signing in 2005. I always enjoyed seeing people discuss the newest games on the Magazine News release list and I think at that time Ouendan got a release so I wanted to see what people think about the game (it was pure awesomeness btw!).

I think magazine news for 3DS games would be an awesome thing too but probably it takes to much effort to keep up with the releases and gather all the information. But it was a nice thing to have none the less.

I was never as active as others but nowadays I rarely post anything. I really don`t find the time to engage in conversations...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't remember why or when I registered, but it was a long time ago (sure I will remember after looking at this posted).
I never was a really active member, just a registered lurker.
My first GBA was stolen in 2002, so I kind of ragequitted the scene until I started planning on getting a DS, I think around 2006. Perhaps it was around that time I started lurking again.
I don't remember so much about old gbatemp, only perhaps that it was quite a flamefest.
To be honest, even today it tends to be a flamefest, only with faster and better moderation than before.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 5, 2015)

Lurked for a long time then finally signed up when I was at uni. 2003 I think. Lost that account and came back years later 

Wonder what my original user number was..


----------



## area (Jan 5, 2015)

Came back yesterday to post about my progress on making a driver on OSX for the Wii U Gamecube adapter, to find my account from 2002 gone. No-one had nabbed my username in the meantime, at least, but it's sad to see my join date gone.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2015)

Lurking since... 2007 or something.
Signed up in 2011 c:


----------



## mightymuffy (Jan 5, 2015)

Member #3000 here, joining the day after bommie neet back in 2002.... Also I hit the big 4-0 this year *weeps* so I'm an old-skool temper in both senses of the word....
*cough*
*wheeze*
*fart*
*ZZZZzzzzzzz...*

(didn't become a member back then to actively post on the forums though...... )


----------



## [Truth] (Jan 5, 2015)

Bought my first flashcard, the XG-Flash 1, after reading on GBAtemp about it.
Don´t know when exactly that was, i think around 2002-2003.
And I also don´t know why I only registered years later.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 5, 2015)

Issac said:


> What about old skool tempers who are still really active?  with, like, 3,500+ posts?
> 
> I remember a trio of moderators who were fun, very elitist and were banned for being dicks. I remember fighting with them, and I remember suggesting a rule fix that after some hate and bashing went through. (Puck The Joker, Luse... and who was the third one, Luse's lover?)
> 
> ...


 

I miss bonemonkey and all his boney shenanigans Oh the glory days of temp. Filled with plenty of Costello, mthrnite and Shaun. Shoutout to mah boyz chuckstudious and Law!

Also last month was my 9 year anniversary. :o


----------



## Man18 (Jan 9, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> How the hell are you, manatee?
> 
> Also: it feels like I've been around a lot longer than 6-7 years....


decent man decent. getting old dating a much younger woman... could be a hell of a lot better but my bills are paid so I cant complain. the only real thing I have to bitch about is that my damn dstwo wont run on my 2ds.... the reason I bought the damn thing.

anyone remember scubasteve i remember cost mthr boney shaun and a few others damn. old blue eyes

*Triple POST!!!!!!!1q this still the edge of the forum?*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 9, 2015)

Really glad to hear you're doing well, my friend. 

Posts merged because you knew I would.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Really glad to hear you're doing well, my friend.
> 
> Posts merged because you knew I would.


lmao yeah after i noticed I immediately asked costy to take care of them but I got some weird message about how costy was gutted and turned into a robot.


----------



## mrtofu (Jan 10, 2015)

deleted


----------



## ShADyX (Jan 14, 2016)

Necro-thread incoming.

I was looking for my old pal Thug4l1f3 to have a chat.... and found this thread! Some of the names in this thread brought up some interesting memories. Hahaha!

Some people may know me as "ShADoW-X" from the online chat rooms. I also used "ShADyX" fairly regularly (and still use both handles).

I still visit GBATemp on occasion, however I haven't logged in for almost 6 years. I was around at the start so I guess you could say i'm old school. I still remember the original rendition of the site made by Kivan, and moderated by Thug4L1f3, Costello, ShaunJ66, DjNaff, and others who's name evade me right now (sorry guys!). I never really used the forums much in the beginning however, and preferred to hang out in the the IRC channel #gbatemp as well as sister channel #megaroms and rival #gbanow, where we tended to refer to the forum crowd as the "forum kiddies".

I still remember having plenty of fantastic conversations and running amuck with Thug4L1f3, speechles, Kontrast, afkajay, djgarf and plenty of the gang. IRC wars and botnets were a great way to pass the time in my early 20's and the "skeen" brought hours of entertainment outside of my GBA flash carts.

Anyways. Thought I would drop a line here after reading some of the stuff you guys wrote. I hope some of you guys are still around and out there reading this. It would be great to chat again one day and have a good laugh like those old times.

Nowadays I'm a dad with a family and after working a bunch of boring jobs for years I decided to become a game designer and follow my one true dream. I'm currently studying whilst working on some of my own stuff and hope that someday you guys will pirate the shit out of my games. (Maybe you could buy a copy too?) ;D

Peace!


----------



## Devin (Jan 14, 2016)

It'll be my 7th year of GBATemp in August. So I'm kind of an oldie I guess. Trying to familiarize myself with some of the new people here as well as catch up with some old friends.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 14, 2016)

This thread is older than me.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 14, 2016)

Long time lurker. Made my account 2 years ago (time flies!)

I was lurking around 2008-2009, and followed the scenes closely.

I only made my account during nintendont's developpement to post a comment about a game that wasn't working, if I remember correctly 

I then got in standby, browsing very rarely (had life issues back in these days.) Became really active around July 2014.

Never left since then


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 14, 2016)

Who remembers the Moogle of Death. *This Guy Does*

_THANK YOU FOR PLAYING _


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 14, 2016)

I thought I was here a long time, then I saw people from 2003.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 14, 2016)

Not THAT old.. Going on 9 this year. Came in with some help with PSP and R4 equipment. Oo


----------



## ShADyX (Jan 14, 2016)

OH WOW!! You guys have a wiki entry about me...

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/ShADyX

*blushes* LOL


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 14, 2016)

LMAO, this is something, I guess xD


http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/I'm_having_a_multiple_personalities_problem


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 14, 2016)

Not old at all, been lurking here since mid 2014, registered in 2015 looking for some help with my Wii, and now I don't think I'm ever leaving this place. I love you guys <3


----------



## ShADyX (Jan 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> LMAO, this is something, I guess xD
> 
> 
> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/I'm_having_a_multiple_personalities_problem



Are you Vinpire?


----------



## jan777 (Jan 14, 2016)

Long time member turned lurker. I was really active during the Wii and DS scene..
Yesterday I put on a cfw on my 3DS and it took me hours holy shit.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 14, 2016)

ShADyX said:


> Are you Vinpire?


No, I'm VinsCool


----------



## VashTS (Jan 15, 2016)

not OG but been here for a minute


----------



## Category (Jan 15, 2016)

I've frequented here on & off for quite some time...

Back when I was new here, the only way to get homebrew on an NDS (before the DS lite had even been announced) was with a GBA flash cart, and a PassMe card.

Those were the days!

So yeah, been here a while now!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2016)

I am not really that old, but I have been here for quite along time. Either way, I am still kicking and still GBAtemp's number one slut!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am not really that old, but I have been here for quite along time. Either way, I am still kicking and still GBAtemp's number one slut!



Ohhhhh noooo sis.
You'll need to share that position with me


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Ohhhhh noooo sis.
> You'll need to share that position with me


Why not both?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Why not both?



Sharing is caring <З


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Sharing is caring <З


The proper slut motto!


----------

